# 2022 NESQ Get Together June 4 Sandwich MA



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

It's time for another Sound Quality Get Together and Mike agreed to host again at his place in Sandwich, MA. The last GTG was a great turn out with 20 Vehicles and 25 in attendance. Looking forward to seeing all the faces again and hearing some great sounding vehicles. Feel free to P.M. me for exact address and copy and paste your name and vehicle to the list. Start time 10:00 A.M. till whenever people have to leave. We will do a cook out again like last time.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

1.) High Resolution Audio ( Gerald ) 1990 Step van A.K.A. "The Time Machine"


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

Sign me up along with Allan with his Lexus LS460


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

High Resolution Audio said:


> 1.) High Resolution Audio ( Gerald ) 1990 Step van A.K.A. "The Time Machine"


2) Kevin (Mullings) 2015 F150
3) Allan 2010 Lexus LS460


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

ill be there for sure !


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Last NESQ meet at Mike's was awesome... Hope to make this one

1) High Resolution Audio ( Gerald ) 1990 Step van A.K.A. "The Time Machine"
2) Kevin (Mullings) 2015 F150
3) Allan 2010 Lexus LS460 
4) Ian - 2021 Kia Stinger
5) Ryan - 2015 Camry


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

Truthunter said:


> Last NESQ meet at Mike's was awesome... Hope to make this one
> 
> 1) High Resolution Audio ( Gerald ) 1990 Step van A.K.A. "The Time Machine"
> 2) Kevin (Mullings) 2015 F150
> ...


it would be great to see you ryan !


----------



## RickWilson (Nov 11, 2021)

Sadly can't make this one - do you guys have an event in the fall by chance or is it strictly annual?


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Once again, Mike hosted a very enjoyable meet.

Thanks to Gerald for coordinating. And his truck sounded the best I've ever heard it... well once he used the Oppo disc player as a source!

I meant to take more photos but well you know how it goes.



































Photos of Jeff's old mint Saab. He just started getting into sound quality like a year or so ago. This car sounded amazing!


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

It was very enjoyable even though my sinuses were killing me, for the first time I went to a meet and all the cars sounds stellar, gotta be that Dirac, all the cars there except for the one I brought had Dirac and they all have really really good tune on them. This is the reason why I always recommend this processor to new comers or people that doesn’t know how to tune. Thanks again Gerald for putting together this, it was very enjoyable.


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

it was a great time for sure !


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

I’ll try and get to the next one. Looks like a good time.


----------

